# Ok so I need a BS detector



## Guest (Nov 8, 2010)

My nephew has a 06 Rhino 660 on 29.5 laws. It is clutched and has a 686 big bore, Hunterworks CDI, Alba Exhaust and High Lifter Xtreme Clutch kit. He needs more power to turn the Laws and a friend of his told him the 450 Rhino has lower gears in the transmission. I was able to confirm the gear ratios are lower in the 450. However his friend went on to tell him they will fit in the 660 transmission.....this I can not confirm. Anyone out there hear of this?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I have heard of people swapping them so...


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I swapped gears between a 2001 Big Bear 400 and a 96 Wolverine 350 to lower the first gear ration only. At the time, I couldn't find anyone else that had done it. I printed out both of the parts breakdowns of the gearing, shafts, shims etc. After what seemed like weeks of checking shaft part numbers, shims, gears, teeth I did finally come up with what I needed to do it. I'd do tons of research before I'd take someones word that a friend of a friends uncles cousins co-worker saw on the internet that it could be done.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

only one way to find out! :flames: let us know how it turns out... LOL j/k... I would assume it would be similar to the Teryx gears working in a Brute Force.. but you know what they say when you assume things... :nutkick:


----------



## bamajeepjunkie (Jun 18, 2010)

Have airdam work his magic on it or just shim the primary sheave. I would not swap gears if there is any differance it is to small to tell.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

bamajeepjunkie said:


> Have airdam work his magic on it or just shim the primary sheave. I would not swap gears if there is any differance it is to small to tell.


From what I've heard it is a pretty big difference in this case.


----------



## bamajeepjunkie (Jun 18, 2010)

I rode in one with the gears swapped and you couldn't tell much differance (but he was not running big tires either). The biggest change was when he put the greaseless lighter weight rollers from hunter works in and got the machined sheave.


----------



## old griz rider (Oct 22, 2010)

a 686 should not have a problem turning 29.5 tires? i put 29.5's on a lot of 660's with jet,clutch kit with no problems.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I would have the primary machined by Airdam...he does good work on the Yamaha's. He should turn them just fine unless there is some kind of other issue. The one guy I know that switched the gears in his Rhino could tell some difference but he said it was nothing like he had expected. Airdam is his best answer IMO. If you need his contact info let me know. I don't use him but a lot do. I use a different guy outta Ohio.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

old griz rider said:


> a 686 should not have a problem turning 29.5 tires? i put 29.5's on a lot of 660's with jet,clutch kit with no problems.


Not always the motor or HP, its the clutching and torque that matter. Which is why it works well with the clutch kits you installed. Adding the lower gears in the picture would just help that much more.


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Not sure about the 660, but on the 700 EFI -MSD and gold secondary works great.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I really wish someone around here had one they'd let me play with.. haha..


----------

